# 100kg Fahrergewicht - Problem bei Slide 130 8.0 / 9.0 / 9.0 SL?



## aeronautic (1. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte endlich von meinem Ghost Fully umsteigen und denke dabei an das Slide 130. Eigentlich möchte ich gerne das RockShox Fahrwerk fahren und schaue damit auf das 8.0 oder 9.0 SL. 800€ Aufpreis sind da aber ein Wort (klar, sind auch höherwertige Komponenten drin). Lentzen Endes scheidet aber auch das 9.0 nicht ganz aus.
Ein bissel Gedanken machen mir die verschiedenen Laufradsätze in Bezug auf das (mein) Fahrergewicht. Käme ich denn bei 3 Modellen mit meinen 100kg (+ Rucksack) zurecht oder seht ihr irgendwo Probleme?

Welches Slide 130 würdet ihr nehmen und warum? Lohnen die Mehrkosten für das 9.0 SL?


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Juni 2014)

Der dt swiss lrs ist meines wissens bis 110kg freigegeben.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2014)

Bin auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse das einzige was ich sehe sind die Laufräder da sollte man  auf die Speichspannung achten.
Aber das muß man bei unseren Gewicht bei allen Laufrädern bes. aber bei 29". Gruß Bodo


----------



## aeronautic (2. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. Klar sind die Laufräder der springende Punkt - es scheint aber bei allen 3 Slides eher kein Problem zu geben. Schön zu hören


----------



## emek (5. Juni 2014)

Auch ich bin in deiner Gewichtsklasse. Fahre das 8.0 in xl. Trails, Stufen, Wurzel, Felsen....und es hält. Bin seit Herbst 2013 sehr viel gefahren...


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

emek schrieb:


> Auch ich bin in deiner Gewichtsklasse. Fahre das 8.0 in xl. Trails, Stufen, Wurzel, Felsen....und es hält. Bin seit Herbst 2013 sehr viel gefahren...


Wollte damit auch nur sagen das man auf die Speichen Spannung ein Auge haben muß. Bei den Rahmen ist gar kein Problem
zu erwarten, der Rahmen ist zwar etwa 200gr. Schwerer wie top Rahmen anderer dafür aber im Garantie Bereich um fast 100%
Sorgenfrei.


----------



## aeronautic (8. Juni 2014)

Sooo, Slide 130 9.0SL für 2300€ heute? Da hab ich zugeschlagen! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## lordbritannia (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe am 10.06. im Megastore ebenfalls das letzte Slide 9.0 SL gekauft. Zuvor habe ich mein ZR Race 8.0 privat verkauft und mir ein 29er Fully gegönnt. Jetzt kommen mir aber schon die ersten Zweifel. 

Rockshox Revelation RL Gabel: Ich habe mich, glaube ich, ein wenig blenden lassen von "Edelkomponenten" der Website. Die Gabel Revelation RL ist nach meinen Researchen nicht unbedingt Edel, sondern eher Mittelmaß. Was ist mich euch? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Revelation RL? Ich fand die 32 Fox CTD auf meinem Hardtail weicher und smoother, die RS ist ziemlich direkt und hart. Habe ich hier etwa einen Fehlkauf getätigt? 

Bremse The Formula One: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl diese Bremse wird mir in der Zukunft Probleme bereiten. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Linussoft (20. Juni 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am 10.06. im Megastore ebenfalls das letzte Slide 9.0 SL gekauft.



ich habe am 14.6. auch noch eines bekommen, auch heute sind noch welche da, das letzte kann es nicht gewesen sein... (zumindest in 20")

Linus, bin auch (noch) in der Klasse +100 und vertraue da ganz auf Bodos aussage. Das Ding ist auf alle Fälle sehr geil.


----------



## lordbritannia (20. Juni 2014)

Linus, sorry, ich habe das Rädchen diesen Montag gekauft....also 16.06......

wie fährt es sich denn für dich? Bist du vorher mal Fox Gabeln gefahren?


----------



## Linussoft (20. Juni 2014)

ich hatte vorher ein 15 Jahre altes Bergwerk Gemini, mit 80 mm SID Dämpfer und Gabel. ich benötige keinen weiteren Vergleich, ich habe das Bike gefahren und mich dafür entschieden. Die XTR war ein Argument, ich währe auch mit dem FOX Fahrwerk zurecht gekommen. 
Ich werde bei meinen Touren weder Gabel, noch Dämpfer oder Bremsen an ihre Leistungsgrenze bringen, ich will nur möglichst lange Ruhe haben.
Auf meiner Homerunde sind bei ~50 km nur 300-400 HM, wenige kurze Trailabfahrten, dabei ist die Kombination aus Fahrwerk und Bremsen ein Quantensprung. Ich bin mitz dem Ding zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (24. Juni 2014)

Das Bike an die Grenzen bringen....das wirst du wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell...

Bremse Formula the one "T1": Quietscht und schleift beim langsamen Fahrten, wenn die Bremse warm ist, geht es wieder. Trotzdem finde ich das für eine so teure Bremse ziemlich grenzwertig. Habe mir jetzt Swissstop Silencer bestellt, was anderes wollten die mir beim Service in Bonn auch nicht auch draufsprühen. Wenn das nicht klappt kommen dort Shimano Deore XT SM-RT76 Bremsscheiben drauf. Die Formula Scheiben sind anscheinend totgetuned.....sehr leicht und sehr dünn.

XTR Antrieb: Absolut genial. Perfekte Schaltung. Kein Kommentar nötig 

Rockshox Fahrwerk: 
Bei 93kg fahre ich folgendes Setup (Bisher...):
Rear 190PSI -> 30% SAG // (Rebound 10 Counts) -> 5/10 open/close (wippt nicht mehr)
Fork 100PSI -> 20% SAG // (Rebound 20 Counts) -> komplett zu in Richtung Schildkröte
Nach wie vor, ist der RT3 Dämpfer hinten sehr gut, die Gabel einfach zu direkt und hart. Es fehlt die Einstellung der Dämpfung. Ich werde damit leben können, aber perfekt ist es nicht.

Reifen Continental Mountain Kind 2
Hmm, bin vorher Nobby Nic gefahren, der subjektiv mehr Grip hatte. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Wirkt ein wenig "schwerer"....

Griffe: Gehen gar nicht. Habe Specialized BG Contour XL bestellt. Mal schauen.

Generelles Fahrerlebnis:
Sehr sehr gut. Nach ein paar Touren bin ich immer mehr begeistert. Sehr gutmütig, schnell bergauf (fast wie ein Hardtail) durch lockout (das ist wirklich besser als bei Fox, aber leider auch nur das Feature)

Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Welches Setup fahrt ihr?


----------

